# datos de parlante sony 1-504-676-12



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jul 11, 2012)

hola,tengo 2 par de parlantes sony modelo 1-504-676-12,estaban en una caja sony ss-h12,pero están totalmente arruinadas y quería construirles otra caja bass reflex.no se si alguien tiene los datos thiele small de este parlante, también vi en el foro como medirlos pero no entendí una parte que dice 



> Dependiendo del cada altavoz (cuando mas grande, mas baja es la Fs) barremos un rango de frecuencias (por ejemplo, para 15" entre 25 y 45 Hz, hercio a hercio) y con el Excel mismo, se dibuja la gráfica



.no entendí si hay que hacer una gráfica en excel o el programa la hace y tampoco la frecuencia de barrido que le tengo que dar.otra opción que también tengo (no se si funcionara) es hacer una caja con el mismo litraje que la original,funcionara?
pd:en cuanto consiga una cámara pongo fotos


----------

